# can someone help me with tracheostomy placement code



## megha (Nov 30, 2011)

hello,
       i want to know what is cpt code for  "percutaneous tracheostomy placement ". narrative note says " 2nd tracheal ring identified by palpation , seldinger technique under direct bronchoscopic vision" i think 31612 or 31615 but not sure can someone please help me thanks


----------



## syllingk (Nov 30, 2011)

Was it emergency or planned or a revision?


----------



## megha (Nov 30, 2011)

i think it is planned but it doesn't mention in procedure note, but DX was VDRF i don't know if this helps. thanks


----------



## syllingk (Nov 30, 2011)

I would say 31600. but also take a look at 31730


----------



## megha (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you  yes i look in to 31730 and i think that is best for this procedure. again thank you so much for helping


----------

